# Moles Vs Gophers and how to control



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

ChicoBugGuy said:


> I Gophers are carnivores and moles are herbivore. Moles eat fresh meat and gophers eat vegetation. Many gopher baits will list moles also but they are not that effective.


Huh?? Say that again? Your 1st statement is wrong but your second is correct.


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

Moles are beneficial and should not be disturbed. 

Gophers should be gassed or shot if you want to kill them. To shoot a gopher, open it's tunnel to sunlight where there is a mound of fresh dirt and sit close by. You can use foam mats under your seat to help reduce vibrations. It's best to sit motionless, until you see dirt moving at the tunnel opening. Shoot a bit in front of the motion of dirt towards the direction of the tunnel. Use a large caliber handgun like; 9mm, 10mm and 11.43mm or a shotgun loaded with buckshot.


----------



## ChicoBugGuy (May 4, 2017)

papereater said:


> Huh?? Say that again? Your 1st statement is wrong but your second is correct.


Your are right, meant to say Moles first. Oops, not sure how to edit a post.


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

ChicoBugGuy said:


> Your are right, meant to say Moles first. Oops, not sure how to edit a post.


Good deal, chico. Just wanted to clarify......


----------



## papereater (Sep 16, 2016)

clarenceboddick said:


> Moles are beneficial and should not be disturbed.
> 
> Gophers should be gassed or shot if you want to kill them. To shoot a gopher, open it's tunnel to sunlight where there is a mound of fresh dirt and sit close by. You can use foam mats under your seat to help reduce vibrations. It's best to sit motionless, until you see dirt moving at the tunnel opening. Shoot a bit in front of the motion of dirt towards the direction of the tunnel. Use a large caliber handgun like; 9mm, 10mm and 11.43mm or a shotgun loaded with buckshot.


Depends- moles may be beneficial to YOU, but not the next guy. Gophers may not be beneficial to YOU and at the same time not bother the next guy. 
Thats like saying mosquitos are bad- nuke them all. Then many bird species would probably starve, bats (mammals) included. Not to mention reduced populations in ponds for some fish species, frogs, fresh water shrimp, etc etc etc. Do you have any knowledge of Biology, Clarence?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

We always gassed them in the orchards. 

Open up a mound, toss in a couple of scoops of burning sulfur and then a weed torch into that. 

You could see sulfur fumes venting out of the ground up to a hundred feet away.

Done and done!


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Moles definitely are not beneficial if they are in your lawn. They can make a h of a mess in a hurry.


----------



## clarenceboddick (Nov 30, 2016)

papereater said:


> Depends- moles may be beneficial to YOU, but not the next guy. Gophers may not be beneficial to YOU and at the same time not bother the next guy.
> Thats like saying mosquitos are bad- nuke them all. Then many bird species would probably starve, bats (mammals) included. Not to mention reduced populations in ponds for some fish species, frogs, fresh water shrimp, etc etc etc. Do you have any knowledge of Biology, Clarence?


Yes. 

I never said that all gophers should be killed off. I said if you want to kill them, which means the ones that are on someone's property. 

As far as I know, moles only cause superficial damage by their tunneling. They don't eat roots of plants as gophers do.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Moles and gophers are like roaches. They would still be here after a nuclear war.


----------



## KPDMinc (Nov 7, 2016)

I bought a bunch of "Mole Chasers" from Harbor Freight - solar powered spikes you drive into the ground that emit a vibration every 30 seconds or so. was afraid the underground dwellers would chew through my pool piping, and couldn't use poison due to our puppies. These things worked like a charm! pissed off the neighbors since they basically relocated down the street. They do so many sq ft each, Im sure I overkilled it by using too many, but dammit, I wanted them gone. success. On sale, you can get them for $10 each.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

My backyard butts up against farm and other open land so the tunnel network the gophers have is way too much for me to have any effect with gassing (though throwing smokebombs around is a little fun). What worked best for me was a lawn service, as the animals seemed not to want to be under the treated grass.


----------

